# 72" king kutter finish mower blade???



## presdme (May 20, 2013)

I have a older model 72"king kutter finish mower. I would like to replace the blades with gator blades or something like them to get less clumps of cutt grass. I contacted gator blades and they do not make one. I have searched high and low, Does anyone know of a high lift blade that is 24" length, 2" wide, 1/2 " hole, 1/4 thick, left hand cut. Thanks a million for the help!!


----------

